
Show HN: Mrrobot.io - raviojha
http://mrrobot.io/
======
raviojha
Hi there,

Author here. This is not exactly a product. It is rather a creative way to
gather some inputs from HN users. I owned the domain since last 6 months and
did ask previously here itself if there's any substantial way to make the best
of it. Now I just found a better way to ask.

Psst.. there is arkanoid game hidden somewhere inside. :)

Cheers,

Ravi

